# MLDonkey 3.0 schließt Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (16 März 2009)

Das Filesharing-Programm MLDonkey weist eine Sicherhietslücke auf, die Zugang zu beliebigen Dateien auf dem System ermöglicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

